# ID this plant plz



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I have collected a bunch if this plant (Looks like Crypt balanse but im not sure)
submerged :
















A stem :








A bunch :
















It's look a bit more red than the C.Balanse


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Free crypts Very nice dude


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i think is balansea


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

"Cryptocoryne crispatula Engler var. balansae (Gagnepain) N. Jacobsen"

Balansae has brownish red cultivars or varieties. I'm not sure it's native to Viet Nam, I thought it was a Thai plant. But I really don't know.

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/bal/bal.html doesn't seem to actually say.

But, if it has bullate leaves it's the plant we know as "balansae" regardless of location or leaf color.

Nice find.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you all for informations.
But im wondering why the "Thai's balansae" is green,and this one is red.
And more than that,in my tank its doesnt grow long like balansae,it grow in short leaves bushes.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi zQ, Not all are brownish red leave right?

I see from the pic which you attach here, those in the stream seen to be some greenish.
If i am right, it due to nutrient....

Did you see any emmerse growth around the area? if yes? How does it grow like? brownish red also?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I've planted it emersed,its leaves a a lil bit green.
And in submerse form,it ware always red,bold red.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

C. crispatula var balensae
However, there is a great deal of variation in these plants depending on where it is
collected from. If you can pinpoint on a map where you collected this, you can reference
prior collections to gain some idea. However, even that changes with time. Each collection
from the wild can have a fair deal of variance from the same species thats in the hobby.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a nice strain Q.D.! Is it from the Dong Nai river basin?

I'd also guess at C. crispatula var. balansae; a close-up of a part of the leaf and, of course, an inflorescence would be great though. You should be able to find flowers during the upcoming dry season.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> Balansae has brownish red cultivars or varieties. I'm not sure it's native to Viet Nam


Actually, its type locality is in northern Viet Nam; it's also found in southern China and probably Cambodia and Laos, too.


----------

